# OTACO FARM WAGON



## Merle Smith (Nov 3, 2019)

Model OL542A farm Wagon looking for weight rating


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice job fixing it up! Looks great. I have one of these bad boys, but it needs work.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Great looking wagon. It looks like a brand new one now.

My father in law played a dirty joke on me several years ago. we had finished putting up the square bales he makes every year and he told me to put the wagon in the barn. 3 hours later I am still trying to back the stupid 4 wheel wagon into the barn when he comes.looking for me, laughing. He said he would put it up. I stayed around to see how he backs up a 4.wheel wagon so I could learn the trick. He puts the tractor into first gear instead of reverse, drives around to the back side of the barn and pulls through the open center and unhooks the wagon. He looks at me and grins, " never said you had to back it into the barn". What a dirty trick. Worst part was I missed supper after a long day in the hay field. Still plotting revenge after 20 years.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't feel bad, it took the guy that I bought mine from, 1/2 of an hour to get the trailer I had to haul it home.


----------

